# MK2 TT Seats in a MK1 - Done!



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

For those that weren't at ADI & following on from Syd's Big Day post, here's pics & video of my MK2 TT RS Seats in my MK1 (Fully electric inc lumbar, heated with storage pack)

Thanks yet again to Big Syd our resident electrical genius and all round top bloke for wiring these puppies up, helping me sort the brackets and installation - another 1st at the Chop Chop!














































Here's Paul/Redscouse having a play when we'd just fitted them (Link I think, don't know how to embed the Video into post)

http://s1096.photobucket.com/albums...emp 4th Oct/?action=view&current=IMG_1467.mp4

Here's links to lots of pics taken during the process

http://s1096.photobucket.com/albums/g333/slinedotcodotuk/MK2 Seat Initial Exploration/

http://s1096.photobucket.com/albums/g33 ... nd%20Sept/

http://s1096.photobucket.com/albums/g33 ... 4th%20Oct/

Although fitted the brackets are the templates, final version will be tweaked slightly & will be powder coated black for an even more OEM look.

Five sets will be ready begining of Nov, 4 available - if anyone's interested drop me a pm.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Well done mate, nice to see all your hard work has paid off. You dont need to tell me the wonder of electrically adjustable seats tho 8)


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Can syd wire up full cars lol lol


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Nice just don't drop any maltesers


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

They looked spot on too!!! 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Superb mate. Not seen that done before. Well done you.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Didn't expect anything less good no great work monkey hangers :-*


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

They look great mate, good job!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Excellent work by you and Syd, they look amazing


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Looks great, congratulations.

Cheers


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

runs off to ebay to look for mk2 seats...


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Very nice mate looks great 8)

mk2 steering wheel would complete the interior brilliantly


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Very nice! Do they come pre-sagged or do you have to run them in for that first? :roll:

Just jealous. Excellent work, guys. Well smart.


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

andyTT180 said:


> Very nice mate looks great 8)
> 
> mk2 steering wheel would complete the interior brilliantly


Working on a MK2 RS Flat Bottom Steering Wheel currently :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Mondo said:


> Do they come pre-sagged or do you have to run them in for that first? :roll:


 :lol: :roll: :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Mondo said:


> Very nice! Do they come pre-sagged or do you have to run them in for that first? :roll:
> 
> Just jealous. Excellent work, guys. Well smart.


Bitch but very true I dont think the Mk2 interior wears anywhere near as well as the Mk1 and Matt be careful getting in and out I dont want to be seeing that crease on your bolser getting any worse at the RR.

Go for the same technique as I do throw yourself in them like a high jumper


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Does look good. Did you re-trim the door cards or manage to find some OEM ones to match?


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Mark Davies said:


> Does look good. Did you re-trim the door cards or manage to find some OEM ones to match?


Thx mate, door cards are still my originals Mark


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Well done! Excellent work. They look fabulous. 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)

Well done guys, great photos also on photobucket. Excellent


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Well another 1st for the chopshop 8) these look so good in Matt's car it's unreal 8) 8) 8) 
When I had the Porsche electric seats in my 2 QS cars I thought they looked good but these are in a different league 8) 
Getting all the electrical gizmos working was a pita but with the help from a forum member who sent me a wiring schematic for the seats made it easier and now all working Inc full control over the heated seats
If anybody fancy's these in ther car and is concerned over the wiring conversion I can offer my services but i would have to make a charge as it takes most of the day to run all the new cables in and convert the seat wiring
So thanks to Matt there is another string in the mk1 bow and over on another forum there is quite a few RS cars changing there seats for pole positions ( god knows why lol....maybe because they can get there arse in them    ) so there may be a few seats up for sale infact any version of the mk2 seat will fit


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Great work, they look fantastic 

Charlie


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

They look surprisingly good. Nice job! 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nem said:


> runs off to ebay to look for mk2 seats...


I've got a couple  
I forgot to have a look in Saturday I was too busy avoiding people lol

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginn L (Aug 24, 2009)

Quality mod, they look so much better than the standard mk1 seats. Well done mate 8)


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Look very nice but not RS seats just normal MK II seats, I have a spare set in magma red if anyone is interested


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

robokn said:


> Look very nice but not RS seats just normal MK II seats, I have a spare set in magma red if anyone is interested


These came out of jonnyc RS m8, granted not the RS bucket seats you can get in an RS....but still an RS seat and same as what is in my RS


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > Look very nice but not RS seats just normal MK II seats, I have a spare set in magma red if anyone is interested
> ...


They certainly are.....


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

Well impressed, they look really smart! 8)


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Ohhhhh yyeeeesssss tthhheeeeyyy aaarrrrrrreeeee .. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## DesignerDaveTT (Jan 19, 2006)

Looking good! 8)


----------



## Gerry-TT (Jan 27, 2009)

So how much are we talking about, before I add this to my list


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Niceeeeeeeeeeee seats Matt they will cosset your arse nicely mate. :wink: .


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

bigsyd said:


> robokn said:
> 
> 
> > Look very nice but not RS seats just normal MK II seats, I have a spare set in magma red if anyone is interested
> ...


May have sounded a bit off but an amazing job to get them to fit and work


----------



## safariTT (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow, this is superb!

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=50.445171,-104.605600
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Here are a few impromptu pics of the install..
Its in here somewhere..








Who sez you cant get a big boy in the back..








Come on Matt..wake up..








A spark creating a spark..








Nice bay..









All in a days work at the NW chop shop.
Steve


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

V6RUL said:


>


Definitely one of the the nicest engine bays in the land 8)


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Ahem.....












Great Job on the seats guys! 8)


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

robokn said:


> Look very nice but not RS seats just normal MK II seats, I have a spare set in magma red if anyone is interested


Any pics?


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

Really quality looking mod. Well done.


----------



## DuTTchNL (Sep 18, 2010)

How difficult are the electrics to power them up and the airbags?


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

DuTTchNL said:


> How difficult are the electrics to power them up and the airbags?


The air bags on the seat are not in use so just by passed the internal connection as if fitting PP or Porsche seats,the heater control on the mk1 works fine on the mk2 heat pads and you will need ignition lives supply's to each seat for motor power.
Set a full day for removing original,modifying the electrical connections on the mk2 seat and running in power
I have some pics I think for the cable identification so if you a quite handy it will not be a problem. Don't forget that Porsche seats also fit straight in with no need for an adapter plate....but the RS seat is far nicer place to sit 8)

If you need any more info just ask me or Matt


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Awesome mate, just love these oem installs.... im in 2 minds what to do with my qs seats...love the colourcoded backs and the race seat look...but im really not comfortable and get constant back aches! gona have to do my homework... want to keep the oem race look.....but want to be comfortable to. :?

Damien


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Recaro Sportster CS seats are lovely: buckets with reclining backs:









Pretty sure someone here has 'em. Look well smart.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Awesome mate, just love these oem installs.... im in 2 minds what to do with my qs seats...love the colourcoded backs and the race seat look...but im really not comfortable and get constant back aches! gona have to do my homework... want to keep the oem race look.....but want to be comfortable to. :?
> 
> Damien


well i never got uncomfortable in my PP seats due to the fact i just could not get in them  but i do know what you are on about,there is a style of Porsche seat with a hard plastic back like the PP that could be sprayed to keep the OEM look,these are what i had in both my QS cars










very comfy and give a lot of side support and motorised 8)
this was a test fit before i did the electrical work so that is why the seat back is so far back


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Really nice Syd..... i fear i may have to do something as its really interfering with the enjoyment of my car....but if i do anything its then not a true qs.... im an absolute stickler for oem and keeping a special edition features it came from the factory with...
Thanks for the cs idea Ray...already thought of that....will have to price up the best option. 

Damien


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Awesome mate, just love these oem installs.... im in 2 minds what to do with my qs seats...love the colourcoded backs and the race seat look...but im really not comfortable and get constant back aches! gona have to do my homework... want to keep the oem race look.....but want to be comfortable to. :?
> 
> Damien


Have you tried adjusting the tilt on them mate


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

yes i have Andy....its the rear lumber support....or any support...  tried eating extra cake to enhance my natural padding but no joy yet.... :lol:

Damien


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Any news on availability of the adaptor plate (Mk2 seats in a Mk1)?


----------



## Slinkystorm (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi I'm new to the forum and can't seem to figure out how to pm you, but if you are still making the bracket sets for mk2 seats I to a mk1 I would be very interested, also did the back seats require any modification ? Are you now happy with the results having had them installed for some time?

Shaun


----------



## iborg (Sep 26, 2014)

Resurrecting dead posts.

Seems I might be buying a set of Mk. II seats. Did anyone ever get the airbags to work?

I know the MK. IIs use a two stage system while the Mk. I's use a single stage. Could you disassemble the seat and swap the stage one bags?

Also any wiring help would be appreciated.


----------



## Booberino (Dec 11, 2018)

Hi, I've just bought a mk1 tt and am considering fitting mk2 seats. Glad I found this thread, but unfortunately there are no images coming up on my browser. Do they fit straight in aside from modifying the electrics? If there's any help available about how to sort the electrics that'd be greatly appreciated!


----------



## iborg (Sep 26, 2014)

Check this link:

http://s1096.photobucket.com/user/sline ... t=3&page=1

It shows the bracket. It appears to be a pretty easy fabrication if you've got those skills. For me, the biggest challenge is finding the seats.


----------



## Booberino (Dec 11, 2018)

Thanks iborg, that definitely helps! Do you know if it's a simple job wiring up electrics for heated seats? I'm aware the airbags are different in their set-up, I'm yet to find a solution for that...


----------



## Booberino (Dec 11, 2018)

Also, are the brackets simply mirror images of each other?


----------



## Kryton (Apr 20, 2019)

Thread from the dead; anyone know if the seat airbags on mk2 are same resistance & single stage so can be connected up with some spliced wires or will a resistor be needed as if to delete the airbag?


----------

